# Black Mt Archery Club 2013 - We are still here



## Quickdraw (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to Black Mountain Archery Club. We have been shooting since 1986 and don't plan on going anywhere. We are just a group of hunters that love to shoot our bows all year to stay ready for the moment of truth.

We are no longer part of the NGAC rotation. We opted out of the NGAC rotation, because we did not want to raise our entry fees and did not want to create more classes and rules.  

We are a non-profit club and we don't need to increase our prices to do the following each year:
We have a charity shoot and donate all proceeds from the shoot to charity.
We pay out $500, $250 & $125 to our big deer contest winners.
We pay our land owner $1 per shooter (except for charity shoot, which he donates back to charity).
We give full size trophies to all classes except money classes.
We provide a clean porta potty for each shoot.
We recognize our Shooters of the Year.
We hold a night time coon shoot.
We buy new targets.
New for 2013 - We are giving away a new HOYT Charger Hunting Bow Package to one of our shooters. Each time you come to a shoot your name goes in the drawing. The more you come shoot, the better your chances to win. 

We are working on our 2013 shoot schedule and rules. We will have that posted soon. We are actually going to simplify our rules and classes to cater to what our average shooters want. We are “not” going to require anyone shooting over 40 yards to shoot in a money class unless they want to. 

We will be having our 2013 meeting after the holidays to create our new schedule and rules. We want to hear from you on what you want to see us do for rules and fun. Please, feel free to contact us to let us know your thoughts on what you want to see from us in 2013. 

E-mail us at 
webguy@blackmtarchery.com 

our website
www.blackmtarchery.com

We want to make our club the most fun club to shoot at, period. Our main goal is to provide a safe and fun shoot for you, without all the rules.


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good to me.  Just make the shoots "fun for everyone" and you will have plenty of shooters show up.  Are you going to shoot on Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 21, 2012)

sounds great..i hitched a ride up there twice last year, and i had a great time both times.  i really appreciate keeping the entry fees down...things are really hard right now


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2012)

I've had more fun at that Coon shoot over the yrs than all the other shoots put together. Course I don't get to shoot much anymore. I work every Sunday.


----------



## tomski007 (Dec 21, 2012)

If you want everyone to have more fun bulldoze that first hill.


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 22, 2012)

We will be shooting on Sundays for sure, except for the coon shoot which is always on a Saturday night. 

Yes, our entry fees will not increase.

I hear you on bulldozing that first hill, but then we wouldn't be Black "Mountain"


----------



## watermedic (Dec 22, 2012)

I was hoping that was why you guys left.

Good move as far as I'm concerned.

Chuck


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 23, 2012)

watermedic said:


> I was hoping that was why you guys left.
> 
> Good move as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Chuck. We hope so. It's been a while since we were out there by ourselves. If nothing else, I hope our charity shoot is a big turnout. That is what it is all about anyway.


----------



## dbell80 (Dec 24, 2012)

Good to hear!  We will make it to all we can.


----------



## dbell80 (Dec 26, 2012)

I know everyone is different but, it would be nice if you could schedule a few on Sundays.


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 26, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> I know everyone is different but, it would be nice if you could schedule a few on Sundays.



We will be shooting on Sundays for sure.


----------



## hansel (Dec 26, 2012)

I've shot at your club a few years back and always had a blast, still love looking at my 2nd place trophy from you guys, but my work no longer allows me Sundays off

But it's nice too hear you guys are keeping the cost down, keep up the good work


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 26, 2012)

hansel said:


> I've shot at your club a few years back and always had a blast, still love looking at my 2nd place trophy from you guys, but my work no longer allows me Sundays off
> 
> But it's nice too hear you guys are keeping the cost down, keep up the good work



I hear you on giving up your Sundays for work. I have one of those jobs where I miss some Sunday shoots too.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 27, 2012)

You just reminded me of a small parcell fo NF land off of Black Mtn road I used to trout fish the Yahoola. Back then(89-93) it was just clear cut. I caught all 3 species of N Ga trout in that creek with a spinning reel.


----------



## hansel (Dec 27, 2012)

Quickdraw said:


> I hear you on giving up your Sundays for work. I have one of those jobs where I miss some Sunday shoots too.



I call it getting the shaft at work, I made it too 2 shoot's last year because I got stuck working every freaking weekend. Ya I'm frustrated because I love shooting 3-D


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe it will work out better for you this year.


----------



## jnix (Jan 9, 2013)

Always a  great shoot ,look forward to the first shoot.


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 9, 2013)

jnix said:


> Always a  great shoot ,look forward to the first shoot.



Will you give me a piggy back ride up the hill?


----------



## Quickdraw (Jan 9, 2013)

dbell80 said:


> Will you give me a piggy back ride up the hill?



Jump on bigboy. I might make it to the first target.


----------



## Quickdraw (Jan 9, 2013)

We did some adjustments to the classes and rules. I messed them up. Here you go:

2013 Classes and Rules for Black Mt Archery Club
We will have 4 stakes -Yellow - 25 yd max, Blue - 30 yd max, Red – 40 yd max, White – 50 yd max

Trophy Classes (must be 3 shooters for 1st pl trophy, 6 shtrs for 2nd pl trophy & 9 shtrs for 3rd pl trophy)
Cubs - 11 & under – Receive award for shooting good, no stake, parents judgment where to stand - Free
Traditional – 25  yds, no sights, unknown, no speed limit - $10 
Youth 12-14 yrs - 25 yds, shoot what you bring, unknown, 240 fps - $10
Novice – 30 yds - Shoot what you bring, 280 fps, unknown, must move up after three 1st place - $10
Women’s Hunter – 30 yds - 12” stab, fixed pins, never have to move up, range finder OK, 280 fps - $10
Hunter – 40 yds – 12” stab, fixed pins, never have to move up, hunting setup, unknown, 280 fps - $10
Young Adult 15-17 yrs – 40 yds, shoot what you bring, unknown, 280 fps - $10
Super Seniors 60 yrs and over – 40 yds, shoot what you bring, unknown, 280 fps - $10
Open C – 40 yds – shoot what you bring, never have to move up, unknown, 280 fps - $10
Seniors 50-60 yrs – 50 yds, shoot what you bring, unknown, 290 fps - $10
Outlaw Hunter – 50 yds – 12” must be a hunting setup, range finder allowed, no speed limit - $10
Open A – 50 yds – shoot what you bring, 290 fps, unknown, no crying - $10

Money Classes (70% payback)
Women’s Known – 40 yds – shoot what you bring, range finder allowed, 280 fps - $20
Open Money – 50 yds – shoot what you bring, unknown, no crying, 290 fps - $20
Known 50 – 50 yds – shoot what you bring, range finders allowed, no crying, 290 fps - $20
Unlimited – 50 yds – fixed pins, unknown, no crying, 290 fps - $20


----------



## Quickdraw (Jan 9, 2013)

Here are the rules on the bow give away for 2013:

For 2013, we are giving away a HOYT CHARGER hunting package & BARNETT Youth LIL' SIOUX package bow

HOYT package includes Hoyt Charger Camo bow 29"/70#, RH, Quiver, Pin Sights, Stabilizer, Rest & Sling

BARNETT LIL" SIOUX Junior Archery Set includes youth bow and arrows 

Each time you shoot at Black Mt, we will enter your name in the drawing for the Hoyt bow.

Each time a Cub shoots, we will enter his/her name in the drawing for the youth bow. Cubs shoot free

Shoot all 7 shoots at Black Mt in 2013 & your name will be put in the drawing 7 times, so the more you shoot
the better chance you have to win. Black Mt Club members are "not eligible" to enter contest. 

Your score card will be your entry, so please remember to turn your card in and make sure your name & phone
number is printed legibly so we can read your name if you are drawn. 

We will ask for a random kid to volunteer for the drawings On July 28 at our last shoot, this year. 

You don't have to be present to win, but we really want you to be there, to get your bow & smiling picture taken


----------



## Quickdraw (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is the schedule. We are shooting the 4th Sunday of each month from Jan -July, except for May (we are not shooting in May)


2013 Shoot Schedule -Note- all Sunday shoots start at 9am and cutoff is 2pm sharp until time change and then cut off is 3pm sharp (must be on stake ready to shoot by cutoff time)
Sunday JANUARY 27  (9a-2p)
Sunday FEBRUARY 24  (9a-2p)
Saturday MARCH 23 (NIGHT SHOOT) –> COON SHOOT – signups begin 1 hr before dark, shotgun start at dark
Sunday MARCH  24  (9a-3p) – CHARITY SHOOT – 100% of proceeds go to charity for kids
Sunday APRIL 28  (9a-3p)
Sunday JUNE 23  (9a-3p)
Sunday JULY 28  (9a-3p)


----------



## Quickdraw (Jan 20, 2013)

We are shooting this Sunday Jan 27.


----------

